# Correct size wheels and tires for a 1972 Schwinn Varsity



## myisland (Jul 11, 2018)

I need to find 2 correct size wheels for a 1972 Schwinn Varsity.  If I stand a spoked wheel on it's bare rim, how tall should it be?    I want original sizes so the original brakes work correct. I'll need to buy tires too.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 12, 2018)

Varsitys used 27 inch Schwinn S6 steel rims with 27 x 1 1/4 tires unless it is a child s Varsity.  There were millions of them made.  Might be the most common bike part out there.  The ETRO number for the rim size is 630.  Almost any bike COOP or bike flipper will have some.  There will be many on E-Bay on any given day.  Tires are still readily available and almost any bike shop in the world should have some.  I just had a flood in my basement and threw out 20+ wheels like this last week.  Roger


----------



## myisland (Jul 12, 2018)

If I stand a tireless S6 spoked wheel on it's bare rim, how tall in inches will it measure?


----------



## rhenning (Jul 12, 2018)

A bit more than 630mm as the bead seat is just below the top of the rim.  No wheels even automobile are measured to the outside diameter of the rim.  They are measured to where the tire sits on the rim.  If you want I can convert the metric to inches but no one uses that number.  If you want factory rims they were called 27x1 1/4 inch S-6 tubular straight sided rims.  630 mm equals 24.8 inches and that is where the tire sits.  Approximately the inside diameter of the rim.  I just measured a 1972 SS rim and to the inside if the rim it is about 24 3/4 inches and to the outside of the rim it is about 25 1/4  inches.  Hard to measre as the hub is in the way.  Roger


----------



## myisland (Jul 13, 2018)

Thank you. These measurements are what I'll use for picking out used wheels.


----------



## Sven (Jul 15, 2018)

myisland said:


> Thank you. These measurements are what I'll use for picking out used wheels.



* If you are looking for an original wheel set,  it might be more cost effective to buy an entire 70's Varsity,
 If you are plan on converting over to 700c rim...then I don't know what to tell ya*


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 15, 2018)

myisland said:


> If I stand a tireless S6 spoked wheel on it's bare rim, how tall in inches will it measure?





Overall diameter of the S-6 27" wheel is 25.25".


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jul 15, 2018)

myisland said:


> Thank you. These measurements are what I'll use for picking out used wheels.




I have one for sale


----------

